# Read this post before you remove and sell an RCD-510 originally installed in your car...



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

First..don't forget to remove your CDs before you remove power from the RCD-510.Also, you should put the RCD-510 in a "Transport Mode" before it is shipped anywhere. To do so, the unit must be powered up. Therefore, follow the link below to read the procedure BEFORE you disconnect the power plug.
http://www.my-gti.com/1310/vol...ation
Activating the transport mode is necessary so that the CD head is not damaged during the rough handling in shipping an RCD-510 to the buyer. And don't forget to send a copy of the activation/deactivation description to the recipient of the RCD-510 so they know how to deactivate the transport mode.
And of course, you'll have to provide the new owner a PIN code for the RCD-510. This is a 4 digit code provided by the dealer when the car was purchased. The PIN code was provided on a sticker applied to a small card in the instruction manual pouch. However, it seems lately the sticker is no longer supplied and the dealer must locate the PIN code by contacting VW. When the radio is initially installed in a vehicle, the code is necessary for enabling its operation in that vehicle.
And if you're reading this post, you might be interested in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4784695



_Modified by Mr.Timewise at 9:04 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a bump so everyone reads the original post warning.


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a bump so everyone reads the original post warning.


----------



## stuartb3502 (Jun 2, 2012)

*How to deactivate?*

I activated transport mode as suggested. The new buyer says that when they press on Deactivate "nothing happens". I need to follow up to see if they've tried to actually use the changer.

Can anyone explain what is *meant *to happen when Deactivate is pressed? Is there a confirmation? I found a similar thread on this on my-gti with a lot of people having the same issue, but no answers...

http://www.my-gti.com/1310/volkswagen-rcd-510-transport-lock-activation-deactivation 

Thanks in advance.

Stuart


----------

